# Reparacion de lampara de mano



## stayqq (Ago 15, 2016)

Buenas, antes que nada. Siempre he encontrado la solucion a problemas y teorias en este grandioso foro!! 
Bien, se trata de el circuito que alimenta una bateria y esta alimenta un led. Simple. es una lampara de mano que se recarga enchufandola a la toma de corriente, (Mexico, 110 Ac, 60 Hz). el dilema es que he visto que se trata de una fuente capacitiva y soy joven y mi conocimiento de como el capacitor y etc.. influyen y eso hace que cuestione lo que se de voltaje y amperaje.

En fin, los materiales que trae la placa son estos:
-Cap de Poliester a 400 V. ( Desconosco los nf o pf que son por una mancha negra que cubre el capacitor  )
- 4 diodos 1n4007 ( a 1000V. y soporte a 1A.)
-lleba una Resistencia de 560 Khoms (en paralelo con el Cap de poliester) es de 1/4 de watt.
- La bateria que me dio ( 4.2 Vdc, y en el empaque de la lampara dice que almacena 1200 maH)
-El Led o Ultra led, no he tomado los valores de este, asi que no sabria decir el voltaje ni los mA que usa)
 y el interruptor de 3 polos, pero esa parte de la circuiteria esta bien, solo es lo de la entrada de AC y carga de bateria.

No se que hacer!!  por eso pido ayuda para poder llevar un procedimiento o guia, para determinar valores y hacer un circuito estable. y funcionas, Con que con solo un interruptor encienda el led, esta mas que perfecto.
Y creo que tenia un led verde de 3 mm. 
Enserio se los agradecería si se tomaran un tiempo. Gracias. Mas que nada para entender como va eso de la Fuente Capacitiva  ...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2016)

Das muchos datos pero muy confusos, al menos para mi.

Yo buscaría un alimentador de teléfono móvil o similar y lo adaptaría para cargar la batería.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 15, 2016)

> el dilema es que he visto que se trata de una fuente capacitiva y soy joven y mi conocimiento de como el capacitor y etc.. influyen y eso* hace que cuestione lo que se de voltaje y amperaje.*



no entiendo si es que la fuente no funciona o que queres saber su funcionamiento....
si no funciona , podrias , como dijo scotter, usar una de celular, sino tendrias que subir fotos o algun diagrama de la fuente para estar seguros de que hablamos.
esta es una fuente capacitiva tipica, no se si sera tu modelo .....


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2016)

Me resulta raro usar para eso una fuente capacitiva; dan poco mas de 30mA y pueden tardar una vida en cargar una batería.


----------



## stayqq (Ago 15, 2016)

Perdonen, pero es una lampara de cabeza, muy sensilla pero lo que paso fue que el acido derramo un poco y eso afecto una parte de la pista (entrada de ac, en los diodos para ser esactos)
 Esta es la bateria y el Led que mensionaba, y el circuito clara, muy simple.
De ser posible cargarse con un cargador de pared, Tengo uno de 5 vcd a 1A y otro a 5.7 a 2A.
Pero lo que pedia es: Crear el circuito para que la bateria se cargarse y al finalizar la carga, el ledito verde me indique que finalizo y que esta bateria que esta cargada, alimente el Led o Ultraled. Gracias por responder! Se los agradesco
De ser posible cargar esta bateria con un cargador, quisiera saber mas  al respecto, eso seria genial!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2016)

Mira la batería, esos cargadores en principio pueden valer.


----------



## analogico (Ago 15, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Me resulta raro usar para eso una fuente capacitiva; dan poco mas de 30mA y pueden tardar una vida en cargar una batería.



no es raro esas linternas chinas traen eso
y con el tiempo explotan 

--
creo que lo que quiere es diseñar otro cargador con indicador de carga
y tambien creo que esa bateria es de plomo y 4v


----------



## stayqq (Ago 15, 2016)

Gracias por su ayuda!.
Hem intente recrear como es o era el diagrama en un principio. 
Pero no se si esta correcto, y no se donde raios va la bateria! 
Bueno, esos son todos los componentes. Gracias
Creo que asi, lo puedo rehacer como estaba 
y otra cosa, Lo de eliminar la parte del capacitor y los diodos y remplazar la carga con un cargador de pared, De ser posible, como seria la conexion y con su respectivo diagrama 
La bateria tiene ese extrao bulbito arriba, nunca habia visto una bateria asi jajaja


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 15, 2016)

Porque mejor no tomas una foto de la placa original al lado del cobre y al lado de los componentes, veo muy rara la que has reproducido a partir de la original.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 15, 2016)

un cargador de baterias, se habla mucho de este tema.....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-pilas-recargables-led-indicador-carga-1449/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 15, 2016)

Hola a todos , esa bateria China es plomo-acida y es una verdadera  porqueria porque si estropia muy rapidamente     
la salida es canbiar la bateria por otra nueva , cosa financeramente inviable , no conpensa porque en la practica lo equipo nuevo es mas barato que la propria bateria     
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2016)

Pues si, es posible que el cargador funcione y que el problema sea que la batería murió.


----------



## stayqq (Ago 16, 2016)

Gracias a todos, y si me hubiese gusta que alguien me respondiera y me enseñara sobre este sencillo circuito y etc... Jajaja 
Pero si!, Muchas gracuas Solaris8. Creo que esa es la solucion, almenos hasta que la bateria aguante y de su vida util 
Gracias a todos ! Subire las imagenes del circuito y la lampara funcionando!.
Gracias!


----------

